# Robin Trower



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm re-discovering Robin Trower .... what a guitarist! One of the all time greats.

Bridge of Sighs (Old Grey Whistle Test 1974)

Bridge of Sighs (Univ. London 1980)

And he is still playing in 2007 BUT...

Rest in Peace James Dewar (lead vocalist) who died in 2002


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

What a great track.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Russ said:


> What a great track.


I think so









Here is the album (non-live) version ---> Bridge of Sighs (mp3)

And he is playing at The Komedia in Brighton 8th May 2008.... might go along to that.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Agreed - a class act.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That took me back; just ordered the CD, after listening again for the first time in thirty years.... cheers!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Still got my LP of "Caravan to Midnight". I'm a Trower fan from way back.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Another great Robin Trower track...and James Dewar's vocals on this is just superb.

About To Begin (mp3 of 4.4Mbytes)


----------

